# Chipping/pitching lesson drill



## John_Findlay (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been a dreadful chipper and pitcher of the ball for years now. It was a technical issue but that soon translated to being a mental one. A severe one. Ask anyone who's played with me. It has cost me a few wedges over the years (if you know what I mean) and I'm not out of the woods yet :-(

However, I've been slowly improving, little by little, over the last 9 months or so and I think I'm at last beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel.

I'm off work this week and plan to do nothing else but play golf.. so I thought I'd start the week off with a lesson, the main plan being that I'm going to spend a couple of hours every morning practicing my short game before going out to play.

My pro gave me a very interesting and helpful drill to help me today so here's a bit of video I took on my GoPro (post-lesson) using a couple of ball baskets as an aid. 

http://youtu.be/ypi9UcUHur0

During the lesson itself he used a long (6x2 feet) glass mirror, facing towards the ball, where the baskets would be. That certainly concentrates the mind, I can tell you!

I'm trying to work on my 20-30 yards chips/ pitches which is what I'm worst at. I realise that I'm probably swinging too far back on the backswing in some of these shots but it's a work in progress. Very helpful to use the video to see what I'm feeling too.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2015)

John, that basket drill really does help with the swing path but, and there's always a but...
You look like your helping the ball in the air. I'd imagine that wedge has a bit of loft on it so no need for any help.
Try switching the baskets round as per the video below. The idea is to keep the weight on the left side and try and hit the ball UNDER the shaft crossing the baskets. If you get it right, the ball will fly happily OVER the shaft. Always take a nice little divot with this shot.

[video=youtube;84pM1EMya_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84pM1EMya_E[/video]


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 16, 2015)

Cheers Bob. I'll try that.

Yeah, the actual crux of the lesson was to have the clubface coming down onto the ball at the correct angle and (not helping it up)... but the baskets did help stop me from swinging inside myself causing too shallow an angle of attack, which is what my recurring problem is. It's a tricky feeling for me but its getting there.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2015)

It's hard to force yourself to hit down on the ball when your on a mat. If you listen to your video, you dont hear a thump as the club hits down onto the mat more of a click as you pick it up cleanly. Listen for the thump, or get on the grass and take the divots


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 16, 2015)

I actually find that my best, most controlled, softest landing ones have a lovely soft click (ball first then turf sound) e.g. at 1.26mins. It's very distinctive and a very good indicator of whether I've done it correctly. Just like the nice click sound in your video actually. At the end of the day I feel it works better when I'm simply bruising the turf rather than taking any divot.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 16, 2015)

worth considering for solid contact, ball first, bruise the turf second  for the distances you're looking at - you don't need any weight  transference right - vid 'appearing' to show the weight moving into the right  foot some. 

weight left  at address but stays there, the motion driven by the chest  pivot/rotation arms lightly connected with the chest walls back &  through the motion. 

so in the takeback the right hand just  softens little ways back on itself as not looking for distance no need either for active wrist set, but weight stays on left foot, the shoulder/chest pivot  transports the arms back down long as this stays connected the right  arm/right hand will arrive at impact with the angles intact - so no  danger of a flip.

that  ways you can get a ball first bruise ground second with the right hand  angle maintained into impact, releasing after, so still a shallower arc  so not to dig the leading edge into the ground being steep like TW of  late. chest rotates through to target  with the butt of the club pointing to navel area, & left wrist will  not have broken  down.


----------



## Huwey12 (Feb 16, 2015)

bobmac said:



			John, that basket drill really does help with the swing path but, and there's always a but...
You look like your helping the ball in the air. I'd imagine that wedge has a bit of loft on it so no need for any help.
Try switching the baskets round as per the video below. The idea is to keep the weight on the left side and try and hit the ball UNDER the shaft crossing the baskets. If you get it right, the ball will fly happily OVER the shaft. Always take a nice little divot with this shot.

[video=youtube;84pM1EMya_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84pM1EMya_E[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I agree with John, it looks like your wrists are breaking forward a tad at impact trying to help the ball in the air
i was taught a long time ago to keep my front wrist (I'm a lefty) neutral or slightly bowed and my back wrist(left) cupped, which makes you transfer your weight so you get a good descending blow
Also on very short chips you can use a more putting technique with the ball more central in your stance
i think the modern way of teaching is to place the ball more central anyway to use the bounce of the club a bit more


----------



## Robobum (Feb 16, 2015)

bobmac said:



			John, that basket drill really does help with the swing path but, and there's always a but...
You look like your helping the ball in the air. I'd imagine that wedge has a bit of loft on it so no need for any help.
Try switching the baskets round as per the video below. The idea is to keep the weight on the left side and try and hit the ball UNDER the shaft crossing the baskets. If you get it right, the ball will fly happily OVER the shaft. Always take a nice little divot with this shot.

[video=youtube;84pM1EMya_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84pM1EMya_E[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Like this video a lot!


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 16, 2015)

So this might be a stupid question but on short chips under 30ft were would have the ball placed. I know it will vary but for a high handicaper were would you suggest is best?

srry to jump in on the OP question.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 16, 2015)

Darren24 said:



			So this might be a stupid question but on short chips under 30ft were would have the ball placed. I know it will vary but for a high handicaper were would you suggest is best?

srry to jump in on the OP question.
		
Click to expand...


[video=youtube_share;HCPrPfHk-M4]http://youtu.be/HCPrPfHk-M4[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2015)

Darren24 said:



			So this might be a stupid question but on short chips under 30ft were would have the ball placed. I know it will vary but for a high handicaper were would you suggest is best?

srry to jump in on the OP question.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same as the longer shot. The only difference will be less wrist break.
The shorter the shot, the less wrist hinge you need.
If you imagine a short putt will have a short backswing, a longer putt will have a longer backswing, as the shot gets longer and moves off the green then a basic putting stroke with an iron/hybrid. As it gets longer still, a wrist hinge is introduced to increase the speed of the club and therefor the distance the ball goes. So a long chip could become a short pitch. 
So think of a short chip as a long putt with a iron/hybrid with no wrist break


----------



## Huwey12 (Feb 16, 2015)

Huwey12 said:



			I agree with John, it looks like your wrists are breaking forward a tad at impact trying to help the ball in the air
i was taught a long time ago to keep my front wrist (I'm a lefty) neutral or slightly bowed and my back wrist(left) cupped, which makes you transfer your weight so you get a good descending blow
Also on very short chips you can use a more putting technique with the ball more central in your stance
i think the modern way of teaching is to place the ball more central anyway to use the bounce of the club a bit more
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant to say I agree with bobmac but too late to edit
When I referred to weight transfer, i start with my weight 55% on my front foot and increase it on my downswing keeping my head behind the ball
I'm heavily into stack & tilt ( which is a different subject altogether) for my irons, I use it in my chipping play. Sorry for any confusion. Listen to bobmac he's the expert


----------



## Marc Cools (Feb 17, 2015)

There is also the issue of tempo. If I rush it down, I hit an awful shot. So I wait for the club to be pulled down by gravity force and then turn my body through avoiding the use of my arms. The longer the chip/pitch the more the lower body, especially the right knee is involved. That wait is just milliseconds, you can't read a book waiting. 

What I also found out was that it is very important that the weight is forward and stays there. If you go off the ball for like half a cm you are lost and will have a bad stroke.

Some pro's want you to keep the hands before the clubhead to keep the club open. I like to keep the handle pointed at my bellytummy so that arms and wrist don't have to do any action. Just rotating through and let gravity take care of the clubhead. Finishing facing the target with my whole body.

I also look at the target side of the ball. It's there where I want the low point of the chip/pitch to be.

And finally, I take a lot of practice swings feeling the bottom of the chip/pitch. That's very helpful when you are in a tough spot, and aren't we all there?

Maybe these thoughts can help you figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replys lads some good stuff for me to work on&#128515;


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, so much for the chipping improving. After the lesson on Monday I went down to the practice area on Tuesday and hit about 350/400 8-15 yard chips and felt that I was really improving and getting in to the new movement well. Played today and had 15 chips in 9 holes. It was frankly embarrassing and a big step backwards once again. I hate this game sometimes. Seriously.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2015)

It sounds awful and I really feel for you.

What are you thinking about as you prepare for the shot then play it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It sounds awful and I really feel for you.

What are you thinking about as you prepare for the shot then play it?
		
Click to expand...

"Please god make this a good one!!!" I feel for him as I've struggled big time. Hate duffing chips and most annoying shot in golf for me. I hope JF can find a remedy soon


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 19, 2015)

Region3 said:



			What are you thinking about as you prepare for the shot then play it?
		
Click to expand...

After 10 years of chunking and skulling them I'm usually thinking about... chunking or skulling them. 

Thought I'd made progress on Tuesday during my practice session but those tight linksy lies today just did for me. The only acceptable ones were when I had a little grass under the ball. I think I'm gonna have to find a more reliable technique for just a standard bump and run. I've just about given the game up 4 or 5 times over the years because of this part of my game. It's a killer.


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2015)

Have you had a look at Stan Utley's short game book?

It's a really simple method, so simple even I've have some success with it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Art-o...072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae4798ce0


----------



## the_coach (Feb 19, 2015)

put a folded once bag towel at 90Âº to the line 3" behind the ball (or you can put an alignment rod down instead of towel 3" behind), put a larger towel across the chest under the top of both arms (not jammed right up in the armpits about 1" or so below them)

weight on lead leg & keep it there, chest pivot then provides the energy. hands at address just level with front of the ball, so no great shaft lean at set up. at finish what ever length of chip shot left arm & shaft to be pretty much still in a straightline.

if still problems keeping weight on the lead leg throughout, set up exactly as above but have your right foot 'up' on the toes.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 19, 2015)

Cheers guys. I'll be down the range again tomorrow for another 400 baws!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the 'not too much shaft lean' approach. If you keep the bounce of the club lower than the leading edge it's almost impossible to fat it.

Then when you have confidence that you won't fat it you can hit down on the ball without fear and lose the thins too.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2015)

What wedges are you using john?  do you have any bounce to assist you?

Watching that chipping video of yours, the thing I don't like is the fact the backswing is much shorter than the follow through.  I couldn't chip like that if you paid me.  Swap those around.


You could try this, works a treat for me...

Stand slightly open, hands a touch ahead. Weight slightly forward, ball middle to back foot. Open the blade a touch to increase the bounce. Make a slightly cutting, steepish back swing out to in and hit half an inch behind the ball.   the bounce will slide that blade in under the ball on those tight lies.

Coming in too shallow on tight lies in a killer.   once you are in that set up, think, ''half way back, all the way through''.  

Works all day long


----------



## Huwey12 (Feb 20, 2015)

As gary says too steep on tight lies is a no no. I get in the same boat sometimes then I have to go back to basics
Even though it's only a short distance to pitch you still have to rotate back and through meaning hips which sometimes gets forgotten. This brings the club in a shallower plane minimising the leading edge digging in to the turf
I also give a millisecond of delay at the top to give time for my torso to unwind this stops the arms taking over
When  going for the pin take aim, mentally picture how hard to hit then concentrate on the swing. That's my mind set when things go wrong


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry John  it should read your back swing is much longer than the follow through.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 20, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Sorry John  it should read your back swing is much longer than the follow through.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I WAS confused by your earlier comment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2015)

JF, as a last resort have a go at linear method. Really simple and I find I keep the club moving through better

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCpe8iXkMZc


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2015)

It's mental John.

I can chip nicely in the garden, but once I hit the course my hands have a mind of their own. All the negative thoughts before you take the club back are a killer. Chipping on the range and chipping on the course are totally different. No nerves on the range. Duff one what does it matter next ten are almost certainly going to be good. On the course duff one, and all the negative thoughts return and the next one will be even harder to hit well.

I have been using a hybrid to chip with which is good off tight lies, and when you can run the ball in links style. Knowing you can't shank it helps.

Trying to get the perfect technique is great, but there is still the mental side to conquer. I play with two mates that are brilliant chippers, techniques are not great, but what they both have is no fear of the shot.

I am sure that a lot of golfers that have never suffered chipping yips, don't really understand the problem. Good luck.


----------



## Huwey12 (Feb 21, 2015)

My last reply was for pitching, chipping in my mind is easier to execute as it's basically a putting motion with an iron with the club head flatter to the ground used when there is a clear path to the green, whether you place it back or middle of your stance depends on the amount of loft/roll you need, also use a weaker grip for more loft and the reverse for a stronger grip
It is a mental part of the game using delicate shots especially on tighter lies where thoughts run through your head, like blading is my worst thought so I have to put it back in my stance to make sure I hit ball first
Keep plugging away, we all suffer from the same negative thoughts many times during a round


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 21, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			JF, as a last resort have a go at linear method. Really simple and I find I keep the club moving through better

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCpe8iXkMZc

Click to expand...

I used this quite a bit today when practising.  I like it for pitching, not so much for the chipping.  Prefer the hinge and hold big Philly style.

The main thing is too keep a light grip with the left hand and slightly tighter with the right. Works really well - linear method that is.

Completely opposite technique to hinge and hold.


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 21, 2015)

Since Homer suggested the Linear method I have been trying it and so far its working well, but can still duff a few, but this is probably because I still tend to quit on the shot some times, resulting in a thin shot because I have not rotated around my front leg enough, so I feel I need to practice more.

What I have found is the the Lob using this method is really good because I know I have to commit to the shot


----------

